
How dangerous are swans? - georgecmu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17736292
======
IanDrake
Wow, that's really sad. Unfortunately as humans we don't react well to being
attacked by animals.

Assuming you can't use your head to avoid being attacked, you need to remember
to be merciless and beast-like in your counter attack. Otherwise, if you
handicap your reaction you could end up severely injured or dead.

It's not that hard to kill a swan or to blind a larger animal. The problem is
realizing you need to.

My Experience: My dog was violently attacked by another dog when she was a
pup. I stupidly jumped on the other dog and immediately went to work on prying
the dog's mouth open. That didn't do much, it was a 50lb pit bull. Had I
gouged its eyes out I would have gotten my pup loose a lot sooner (the
attacking dog had to be put down anyway).

I learned my lesson after that. A few years later my dog was attached by a
shepard mix (we're just lucky I guess). That time I reacted without mercy and
kicked the other dog in the ribs as hard as I could which made it let go
instantly. Then it lunged at me and I punched it in the face, again, as hard
as I could. It hobbled away stunned.

It sounds terrible, I know, but compared to the first attack where my dog had
several puncture wounds and my hands got pretty cut up, I didn't have a
scratch on me and my dog was in pretty good shape too. Obviously, never do
these terrible things to another animal unless you're defending yourself.

